

Ask HN: Best database management service for Mongodb? - wornoutman

I am looking for a free Mongodb database management service. The storage doesn&#x27;t have to be too big, 1GB is good enough. I looked at Azure, Google Cloud Platform, mongolab, and Parse. Parse seems a bit confusing. I need time to learn it before I use it. I am just a student, just trying to use the management service to create my start up. I would like your opinion on the ones that are available.
======
sysk
I think the term you are looking for is "hosted database" or "database as a
service". Database management service is a bit vague.

If you are comfortable around a Linux command line shell, I suggest getting a
VPS (AWS EC2, Linode, etc.) and simply installing MongoDB using your
distribution's package manager.

But it sounds you are looking for a more managed service and don't really want
to bother with system administration (which is perfectly fine). In that case,
I would recommend going with a PaaS provider like Heroku which offers a number
of out of the box hosted services including (but not limited to) MongoDB.

